# composure



## pedirn308 (Dec 13, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone has used this. Vet has given to our 8no old for some separation anxiety issues.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I work at an animal shelter and we use composure on our dogs who are super stressed or and very anxious. It seems to help most of them and others i see no change at all. I am using composure on my dog, who has seperation anxiety- she hates to be alone.. I have not seen a difference in her yet.
It is always worth a try! I hope it helps, there is also what is called as a Thunder Shirt, we use that at the animal shelter too, and I have also seen it do good things for those super anxious, stressed out, bouncing off the walls-bleeding paws' dogs. I have purchased one for my dog and i hope it will help her! 
Good luck!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I have used Composure on my own dogs, it worked well for one, and not at all for the other. In any case, it's worth a try, as it's a very safe product.


----------

